# OCL/P&OCL BAy BOATS REUNION 2009



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

Reunion is going to be in Liverpool, hopefully this summer, have been liasing with some of the scousers who are still at sea, or on rigs, or drive a Taxi!, to sort a time out when they are on leave together, will know nearer the time.
Will try and sort out a B&B nearer the time, once I have more numbers.
Anyone is welcome from north or south, feel free to contact me
loftys tel 01274 488863
mob 07932325872

CONFIRMED SO FAR, DATES PENDING

LOFTY
PAUL DEVER
TILLY DOYLE
CRAIG HARDMAN
TINY (Nat Artingstall)

AWAITING CONTACT

GARY DILLON
BILLY AND THE FLYNNS
IAN HORNBY
NIGS (Nigel Hyams)
STEVE BURGESS (Beastie)

Anyone wishing to meet up with old ship mates keep an eye on my small web site for updated information regarding final dates and times, and contact me to add yourself to the list of piss heads!.

http://www.loftyshears.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/


----------



## Glenn Miller (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Guys

Unfortunatley Im at a wedding on the 8th August, so I will not be able to attend this reunion, which I am gutted about.

I would just like to wish you all every success with the reunion, and my best wishes go to you all and especially anyone who knows me........

I hope that will be the first of many over the coming years, as I think you all woukld agree, they were pretty special times on the bay boats.

Any way, have a good time and I hope to hear from you all soon, and look forwrd to the photos being posted on this forum.

Regards

Glenn "Dusty" Miller


----------

